# Wet tail?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I recently moved house and my mice are now housed in the porch (with a heat mat - switched off and on at intervals (getting a thermostat today), bedding, hay, in a plastic bathtub and the bathtub is lined with bubble wrap). Although the weather is mild at the moment.

I was looking at them this morning and noticed one of my mice has wet tail. I have looked through the forum and have found a few accessible home remedies. Arrowroot biscuits, immodium in water, oats (not sure if that was to treat wet tail or not though). Will these work instead of antibiotics? Or is it necessary to get some antibiotics? Can I get them online?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

The home remedies may well work but personally I would go straight for antibiotics if things aren't better within 24hrs, wet tail is horrible an we nearly lost a hamster to it once. As it's a bacterial problem, it's also contagious so getting it cleared up asap with antibiotics would probably be the best bet.
Hope he/she gets well soon!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Unless you have a prescrition from a vet, antibiotics are not available online in the uk - I know to my cost when a vet refused to see one of my mice early this year.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Why did the vet refuse?? That sucks then! She recovered in a few hours with immodium by the way =)


----------

